

NOOO Honda Fit hybrid not coming to US after all... - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/08/honda-fit-hybrid-usa-north-america.php

======
cmos
not really appropriate for here... but I do own a normal honda fit and it's my
favorite car. ever. compact but can carry a decent amount of stuff. simply an
amazing car.

